# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Moles >  Protopalythoa sp.

## Gil Miguel

_Protopalythoa sp_.

*Cor:* Castanho, verde

*Dieta:* Variada

*Agressividade:* média / Alta  

*Dificuldade:* baixa

*Iluminação :* Média a alta

*Corrente:* média

*Notas Gerais:* Muita atenção á manipulação deste tipo de corais, já que contem uma toxina muito potente, que pode causar graves problemas de saúde.Propagam-se facilmente.
Conseguem capturar comida de dimensões consideraveis.

*Parametros de água :* (SG 1.023 - 1.025, pH 8.1 - 8.4, Temp. 72 - 78° F).

*Origem:* Pacifico / Indico

----------


## Gil Miguel

Cor: Castanho, verde

Dieta: Variada

AGressividade: média / Alta  

Dificuldade: baixa

Iluminação : Média a alta

Corrente: média

Notas Gerais: Muita atenção á manipulação deste tipo de corais, já que contem uma toxina muito potente, que pode causar graves problemas de saúde.Propagam-se facilmente.
Conseguem capturar comida de dimensões consideraveis.

Parametros de água : (SG 1.023 - 1.025, pH 8.1 - 8.4, Temp. 72 - 78° F).

Origem: Pacifico / Indico

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá

O Nome está errado, este coral tem o nome de Protopalythoa sp.

----------

